
Show HN: Behind the product – Open sourcing the designs of all my products - tcodina
https://tcodina.com/design/
======
tcodina
Feeling extremely kind this holiday season, I decided to make the different
iterations, assets, illustrations and designs from the different products I
released on 2018 open source, so you can use them for any purpose you want -
either for your own projects, to learn or get inspired, I don't care!

Hope you find it useful! <3

